# Tweaking Your Bookmark Icons



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sure many of you know this already but you can add a favorite site to you home page(s) or dock for easy access. 
However I figured out how you can *tweak* the image to make a better looking icon, if they do not have one uploaded.

First off, for those that don't know about this, by clicking on any site (including this one) and then touching the "+" sign above it
you will be given three options as shown above. Just click the middle one and then a little window will pop up. If the website has an icon
installed (as I think Kindleboards does and my photo website does) then that image will show up (give it a second), then click add and it will appear on your
home page. However if one is not installed, it will take a screen shot of whatever you are looking at on that page and make an icon from that.
Usually these do not look great if you are looking at the full page.

I figured out that I could "design" the image it captures by manipulating what is on the page and by making an image _much_ bigger... until I like what shows up 
on the icon screen. You can pull the banner closer if you want....make it bigger, resolution does not really matter cause the final image is so small. Or choose a single image that you think represents the site (just make sure the image is on the page you want to link too...) You can also select how it is titled on your homepage.

I might be alone on this but I LOVE this! Sometimes I will not want to buy an app cause the icon is ugly! So, I thought I would share...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I knew how to bookmark a web page to make it look like an app on the screen, but didn't know how to design the look of the icon.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks. Now to go make some of my bookmarks prettier


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just figure out a small glitch with this. When you go to open the site from your button it will be at the same level of magnification as when you made the button. I would still have a cute button though!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Very cool!  I did NOT know I could do this and get annoyed cause I keep having to type in www.facebook.com or www.kboards.com...

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You can also bookmark sites in Safari using the same + sign... then access them. If you use a mac, you can transfer your bookmarks through
iTunes when  you hook your iPad up to your computer.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Neat! Did you just use trial and error to get it right, then? I don't know that I have any sites without favicons now, but if I do I'll definitely try this. I use the safari bookmarks a LOT.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, trial & error.


----------

